# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τα zebra finches μου!!

## CaptainChoco

Ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας κάτι αστείο και απρόσμενο που μου συνέβη το απόγευμα.
Πήγα να μετακινήσω το κλουβί με τα ζεμπράκια μου, πιάνω λοιπόν τη ζευγαρώστρα από το χερούλι που έχει από πάνω και πάω να το κουνήσω. Έλα μου όμως που δημιουργήθηκε ένα μικρό κενό μεταξύ του "ουρανού" του κλουβιού και του πάνω σημείου του χωρίσματος. Πήγε λοιπόν η τσαπερδώνα η θηλυκή και κάθισε εκεί πάνω! Περιττό να πω ότι άμα άφηνα το χερούλι θα σφήνωνε. Ε ρε λέω τι μας βρήκε! Φωνάζω το αγόρι μου και του λέω κράτα το πάνω. Πάω να βάλω το χέρι μου να τρομάξει να πάει στην άλλη πλευρά, αλλά η κυρία ήθελε να πάει στον αρσενικό που ήταν από την άλλη μεριά. Πετάει λοιπόν και κάθεται στη πατήθρα μαζί του. Αφού είπαν τα νέα τους με μερικά τσιρπ τσιρπ, καθόντουσαν και τα δυο και με κοίταγαν. Σαν να λένε, σου πάει τώρα η καρδιά να μας χωρίσεις;;
Έβγαλα όλες τις πατήθρες, έβγαλα και το χώρισμα και κατάφερα με τα πολλά να πάει το καθένα στη σωστή μεριά. Περιττό να πω ότι μετά γελούσα και το σκεφτόμουν για πολύ ώρα. Ξέρω βέβαια ότι μπορούσε να εξελιχθεί άσχημα και να χτυπήσουν αλλά ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά και απλά ήταν αστείο σαν γεγονός. 
Πάντως δεν μπορώ να πω, ταιριάζουν σαν ζευγάρι τώρα που τα είδα και δίπλα δίπλα!  :Love0034:  ::

----------


## xrisam

Αχου μωρε τα ερωτευμένα :Love0020:

----------


## blackmailer

όφου έρωτες .... καλοκαιρινά σ'αγαπώ!!! χαχα

----------


## mparoyfas

όφου κι άχει γεια σου πατρίδα , γεια σου Κωνσταντίνα με τα ερωτευμένα σου !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφήστε παιδιά, μεγάλος έρωτας! Εγώ είμαι ερωτευμένη με αυτά και αυτά μεταξύ τους....ερωτικό τρίγωνο με τα όλα του! 



Μπανιαρίζεται το ζεύγος!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Αφήστε παιδιά, μεγάλος έρωτας! Εγώ είμαι ερωτευμένη με αυτά και αυτά μεταξύ τους....ερωτικό τρίγωνο με τα όλα του! 
> 
> 
> 
> Μπανιαρίζεται το ζεύγος!


 χαχαχαχαχαχχα ::  ναι ναι ακριβως!Ειναι οντως ερωτες αυτα τα μικρουλια πουλακια ,εχω και εγω ενα ζευγαρι πολυ αγαπημενα...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι με τα ερωτευμένα μου. Αρκετή ώρα της ημέρας κάθονται και καθαρίζει ο ένας τον άλλον. Μπορεί να τους δημιουργήσει κανένα θέμα αυτό; Στατιστικά είναι χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά εγώ την ρωτάω έτσι και αλλιώς!  ::

----------


## blackmailer

όχι καλέ...το κάνουν σχεδόν όλα τα πτηνά και είναι σημάδι ότι είναι αγαπημένο ζευγαράκι. Εγώ τρελαίνομαι να τα βλέπω να καθαρίζονται...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μωρέ και εγώ δεν έχω καλύτερο, κάθομαι και τα χαζεύω. Η απόλαυση που έχουν στο πρόσωπο είναι απλά ανεκτίμητη!  :Love0020:  Ορίστε και ένα βιντέακι με τα ζουζούνια μου (βέβαια η ανάλυση είναι χάλια, α ρε τεχνολογία!), αλλά ακούγεται ο μικρός που κελαηδάει!

----------


## blackmailer

Αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα!! που εκείνο που του ξύνουν το κεφαλάκι γυρνάει στο πλάι και είναι σαν να χαμογελάει κιόλας το μουτράκι του.... ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μωρέ τα γλυκούλια! Αλλά και το άλλο που καθαρίζει έχει το ύφος του "κάνω μια σοβαρή δουλειά, παρακαλώ μην ενοχλείτε!"...  :Love0034:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα σε όλους!! Είπα να ανεβάσω ακόμα μερικές φωτογραφίες να δείτε πως περνάει το ζεύγος στις διακοπές του!!!

Πρώτα από όλα το καθημερινό μας μπανάκι γιατί έχουν πιάσει και οι ζέστες! 

Η "πάπια" μου κάνει μπάνιο και στις δύο μπανιέρες εννοείται! (Αυτό το μικρό, δώστης νερό και πάρτης την ψυχή που λέει ο λόγος)





και μετά πάει και ο άντρας να επιθεωρήσει   :: 



άλλη μέρα φάγαμε γλυστρίδα φρέσκια φρέσκια, μόλις την είχε κόψει η θεία μου από τον κήπο! 





και άλλη μέρα φάγαμε αυγουλάκι και πολύ μας άρεσε! πάντα μας αρέσει το αυγουλάκι!

εδώ είμαστε καλά παιδιά και τρώει ο καθένας από το μπολάκι του 







αλλά επειδή η αγάπες δεν κρύβονται, και ζηλεύουμε και λίγο γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ότι τρώμε το ίδιο πράγμα  :: , πάμε να φάμε από το ίδιο μπόλ!



αυτά για τώρα! ξέρω σας τρελαίνω με φωτογραφίες αλλά αδυναμίες είναι αυτές, δεν κρύβονται!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ellune: Πάλι με ζητούν τα πλήθη;

Anzu: Φάε να μας φωτογραφήσει, ψώνιο!!

Αχμμ, τα μικρά μου τρώνε αυγοτροφή που τους έφτιαξα και από ότι μου είπαν (τα παιδιά εδώ, όχι τα πουλιά) την πέτυχα τη ρημάδα την υφή!



να σημειώσω εδώ ότι είναι λίγο παραπάνω γεμισμένη η αυγοθήκη γιατί είναι η πρώτη φορά που έφαγαν αυγοτροφή και ήθελα να τους κάνει λίγο εντύπωση για να πάνε. Μετά που είδα ότι είμαστε οκ και το τρώνε (μέσα στα πρώτα 3 λεπτά δηλαδή), το μείωσα στην ποσότητα που πρέπει (1 κοφτό κουταλάκι του γλυκού για να είμαι σίγουρη  :winky:  )

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω φαγανά.... όλη μέρα τρώνε αυτά!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φτύστα, φτύστα!!! Ε δεν τρώμε και όλη μέρα! Παίζουμε κιόλας με τους σπάγκους μας (έχω ένα βιντεάκι να ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή γιατί τώρα δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω)!!!

----------


## xrisam

Φτου φτου....είναι υπέροχα!!! Ζευγαράκι μούρλια!!

Περνάνε ομως ζάχαρη τα προσέχεις και αυτό φαίνεται...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Τέτοιες ομορφιές μας δείχνεις Κωνσταντίνα και μας βάζεις  ιδέες ... θα μας διώξει όμως στο τέλος η κυρά . Κοτέτσι το κάναμε το σπίτι ... :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι πανέμορφα, πολύ έξυπνα και αστεία πουλάκια. Υποθέτω θα είναι χαρακτηριστικό του είδους τους. Οπότε παω κοντά με κινητό η μικρή μου έρχεται κοντά και γυρίζει το κεφάλι να δει τι κάνω. Θα δοκιμάσω να τη βγάλω φωτογραφία καμία φορά που το κάνει  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κωσταντινα  να σου ζησουν τα παραδεισια πουλια σου...αν και σου το εχω ξανα πει με τις φωτογραφιες σου με προκαλλεις..Ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑΑΑ !!! :Happy0159:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και το τελευταίο φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις διακοπές μας μιας και γυρίσαμε πια!

"Υποπτεύομαι ότι με βγάζεις φωτογραφία;"

το περίεργο κορίτσι μου, που όταν κάνω κάτι δεν μπορεί να μην έρθει κοντά να δει τι κάνω



και ο κούκλος μου, όλο κόρδωμα και περηφάνια!



εδώ τρώει από το σουπιοκόκκαλο και η κοπέλα από πίσω περιμένει τη σειρά της (θα τον καβαλήσει δηλαδή για να φάει αυτή αλλά τέλος πάντων! :Ρ )



και εδώ κάτι που δεν περίμενα ότι θα καταφέρω ποτέ μαζί τους, τρώνε γλυστρίδα από το χέρι μου (Εδώ το έχω απ'έξω αλλά μετά το βάζω και μέσα στο κλουβί και έρχονται να φάνε! )
φυσικά δεν εξημερώνονται αλλά δεν θέλω να με φοβούνται κιόλας όταν τα καθαρίζω κλπ.



και εδώ το απόλυτο παιχνίδι του καλοκαιριού που έσωσε και τα πούπουλα του Anzu που του τα είχε ρημάξει η τσούπρα!




Αυτά τα νέα μας από φέτος το καλοκαίρι!!

----------


## xrisam

Α και τι ποζες......

Το βιντεάκι πάντως αρεσε και στα μικρά μου, μολις ακούσανε τα δικά σου χαλάσανε τον κόσμο!!!

Αντε και του χρόνου να είσαστε καλά να ξαναπάτε τις διακοπες σας!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιας και είχα καιρό να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από τα ζουζουνοσποράκια μου, είπα να βάλω μερικές..!

Αρχικά εχθές κάναμε μερικές αλλαγές στο κλουβί και το μετατρέψαμε από οροφοδιαμέρισμα σε δίκλινο προσωρινά. Έβγαλα τα μεγάλα ωραία ξύλα λεμονιάς και έκοψα μικρότερα για να χωράνε στο μήκος του κλουβιού που τώρα χωρίστηκε στα δύο (μαζί με τα ξύλα έκοψα λίγο και το δάχτυλό μου, έτσι για να έχω και αποδείξεις  :Sign0007: ). Το μόνο που μένει είναι να πάρω ένα έξτρα σουπιοκόκκαλο γιατί είχα μόνο ένα αφού τόσο καιρό είχα τα μικρά μαζί. Ορίστε λοιπόν πως διαμορφώθηκε τελικώς το σπιτάκι τους! 



και τώρα μερικές κοντινές λήψεις για να θαυμάσετε!  :: 

η γυναίκα του σπιτιού (είναι το μόνο θηλυκό πτηνό που υπάρχει στο σπίτι οπότε την έχουμε στα όπα- όπα την τσούπρα) 






και ο ένας από τους δύο φτερωτούς άντρες που μου έχουν κλέψει τη καρδιά 





Επειδή είναι πολύ αγαπημένο ζευγαράκι και ο χωρισμός δεν τους άρεσε και πολύ, τον περισσότερο χρόνο τον περνάνε κάπως έτσι τα γλυκά μου, ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλο



και το βράδυ κοιμούνται στις ψηλές πατήθρες πάλι δίπλα δίπλα στο χώρισμα!!  :Love0034:  :Love0034:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα τα μωρά μου δοκίμασαν επισήμως μπροκολάκι και το τιμήσαμε δεόντως πάλι μπορώ να πω!!! 

Ο Anzu ήταν ο γενναίος και δοκίμασε πρώτος! 






και η μικρή μου Ellune, επειδή είναι *πολύ* ζηλιάρα, αφού τρελάθηκε να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε στο χώρισμα για να φάει από το δικό του, συμβιβάστηκε με το δικό της (αφού το μετακίνησα δίπλα στο χώρισμα φυσικά)





ε στο τέλος, πήγα και τα δύο κομμάτια κοντά κοντά γιατί το ζευγάρι μου δεν μπορεί να τρώει χωριστά με τίποτα

----------


## xrisam

Γλυκουλάκια μου...αλλα είδες η ζήλια! Αρκει ένα τολμηρό πουλάκι και σίγουρα θα φάει και το άλλο!

Τελικα το μπροκολο νομίζω είναι τοπ στα πουλια παρα την μποχα που έχει....

----------


## blackmailer

ζηλειάρα γυναίκα...όπως όλες!!! χαχαχα όντως το μπρόκολο είναι τοπ στα  πτηνά και είναι και πολύ καλό για την υγεία τόσο για αυτά όσο και για εμάς, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι βρωμάει...μόνο άμα χαλάσει που όντως     :Animal0019: βρωμάει....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αφήστε παιδιά, κάθε φορά που τον  έβλεπε να τσιμπάει από το δικό του, πετούσε και πιο γρήγορα πέρα δώθε...Να φάει τα κάγκελα ήθελε η σκατούλα  ::

----------


## xrisam

> ζηλειάρα γυναίκα...όπως όλες!!! χαχαχα όντως το μπρόκολο είναι τοπ στα  πτηνά και είναι και πολύ καλό για την υγεία τόσο για αυτά όσο και για εμάς, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι βρωμάει...μόνο άμα χαλάσει που όντως    βρωμάει....


Iσως εμενα τοτε με ενοχλει. Οταν τους βάζω να φάνε μυρίζει όλο το σαλόνι εσανς μπροκολιλα!!! 
Καλα αν χαλασει δεν το συζητώ.........

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχααχαχαχα, εμένα ήταν στο μπαλκόνι όταν τους έβαλα. Λες να μην το μύρισα γιατί ήταν έξω και έκοβαν τη μυρωδιά τα λουλούδια;  ::

----------


## blackmailer

βρασμένο τους το δίνεις Χρύσα; αν ναι...ίσως γιαυτό να σου βρωμάει πιο πολύ!!! φρέσκο να το δίνεις!!! ξέπλυμα σε ένα μπολ με νερό και μηλόξυδο και δίνεις απ' ευθείας!  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## xrisam

> βρασμένο τους το δίνεις Χρύσα; αν ναι...ίσως γιαυτό να σου βρωμάει πιο πολύ!!! φρέσκο να το δίνεις!!! ξέπλυμα σε ένα μπολ με νερό και μηλόξυδο και δίνεις απ' ευθείας!


Φρεσκο τους βάζω τους αρεσει πολύ το κοτσανι και τα φύλλα!

Σορρυ Κωνσταντινα το υπερναλύσαμε το μπροκολάκι.... :Sign0006:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχα, δεν με πειράζει καθόλου  :winky:  Ευκαιρία είναι να γίνονται συζητήσεις, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμες σε κάποιον άλλο  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορεί να έχω και καιρό να ανεβάσω κάποια φωτογραφία από τα μικρά μου, αλλά νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα! Σήμερα που είχε καλό καιρό και ήλιο, κάναμε το μπανάκι μας και πλατσουρίσαμε στα νερά! Έχουμε και ντοκουμέντα που το αποδεικνύουν!!

----------


## Gardelius

Όντως σήμερα είχε  πολύ καλη μέρα.

Μπράβο Κωσταντίνα πανέμορφα και τα δύο

----------


## xrisam

Πολυ χαρούμενα τα μικρουλια με τις μπανιερίτσες τους!!

Βρε Anzu τι πλάκα που έχεις?

----------


## Vrasidas

> Μπορεί να έχω και καιρό να ανεβάσω κάποια φωτογραφία από τα μικρά μου, αλλά νομίζω ήρθε η ώρα! Σήμερα που είχε καλό καιρό και ήλιο, κάναμε το μπανάκι μας και πλατσουρίσαμε στα νερά! Έχουμε και ντοκουμέντα που το αποδεικνύουν!!



Χαχαχαχα λιωνω λεμε τι τελεια που ειναι!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η Ellune παίρνει master στο τρόπο που κάνει μπάνιο. Ο Anzu, είναι λίγο πιο.....ερασιτέχνης! Αυτή τον έμαθε να κάνει μπάνιο και να στεγνώνεται, μόνος του φοβόταν!  :Love0034:

----------


## Μπία

Βρε τα παστρικούλια,πολύ το διασκέδασα :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πριν καμιά εβδομάδα που δεν είχε πιάσει ακόμα αυτή η παγωνιά, βρήκα την ευκαιρία να βγάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες και τα μικρά ζουζούνια της παρέας! 

"Πάλι φωτογραφία βγάζει αυτή; Θα μας ματιάσουν στο τέλος!"



"Γύρνα από την άλλη καλέ μου, μην σε δουν άλλες ζεμπρίνες και λιμπιστούν τα κάλλη σου!"




Και μετά από λίγο τους έβαλα και μπανάκι να καθαριστούν λίγο! 

Ellune:  " Κάτσε να πλύνω λίγο και τα ποδαράκια, πως θα πάω για πεντικιούρ;"

Anzu: " Λες να έχει κάνα σπόρο στον πάτο;!!!"

----------


## xrisam

Καρδουλάκια μου!!! Τι πλάκα που έχουνε καλέ!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καιρό έχω να δείξω τα μικρά ζουζούνια του σπιτιού!!! 

Σε στιγμές μπανιαρίσματος απολαμβάνοντας τον ήλιο που έχουμε στερηθεί με τον καιρό που κάνει αυτό το διάστημα!









τα μωρά μου είναι μια χαρά λοιπόν και σε λίγο καιρό θα μπορούν να ξεπιάσουν τα φτερά τους όπως τους αξίζει σε μια μεγάλη κλούβα που φτιάχνω την οποία θα δείτε σύντομα!!

----------


## Cristina

Τι γλύκες!!!!
Και το δικό μου μικρό δεν τα έχει τόσο καλά με το μπάνιο...δοκιμάζει το νερό κανένα τέταρτο και μετά από πάνω κάτω  και  γύρω γύρω στην μπανιέρα, μπαίνει και αυτός, αλλά σαν την Σουλτάνα δεν το κάνει...μάλλον και στα πουλιά, οι γυναίκες έχουν πιο πολύ επαφή με το νερό...  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, όντως ο Ανζού μου δεν μπορούσε να κάνει μπάνιο πριν φέρω την Ελούν και του δείξει πως στεγνώνουν  ::

----------


## xrisam

Koυτσουνάκια μου όμορφα!!

----------


## blackmailer

υπέροχα τα μικρούλια σου!!! πότε με το καλό θα έχουμε επανένωση και αναπαραγωγή Κων/να?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!  :Big Grin: 

Νεκτάριε, περιμένω πότε θα φτιάξει επιτέλους ο καιρός για να μπορέσω να τα βγάλω έξω να είναι ήσυχα! Γιατί κακά τα ψέμματα, αναπαραγωγή με εμάς πάνω από το κεφάλι τους μέσα στο σπίτι, δεν γίνεται! Οπότε μόλις φτιάξει επιτέλους αυτός ο καιρός (έστω και λίγο πιο αργά από ότι θα ήθελα),  θα τα βάλω για αναπαραγωγή! Προς το παρόν κάνω διατροφική προετοιμασία και αναμένω!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρέ τί ζουζουνιές και ομορφιές είναι αυτές ?
Πολύ όμορφα ... 
Να ζείς Κωνσταντίνα την κάθε μέρα μαζί τους όσο καλύτερα μπορείς , το αξίζουν τα μικρά αυτά αγγελάκια !!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

αν όντως αυτές είναι οι τελευταίες ημέρες κακοκαιρίας όπως λένε και απο εδώ και έπειτα θα δούμε καλύτερες μέρες δεν θα αργήσουμε να δούμε αυγουλάκια και μικράκια...χεχε!!! υπομονή!!! καλοκαιριάζει πλέον!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο!! Θέλω να δω μαύρες μυτουλες!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Υπομονή ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία... Αν δείτε και τα προγνωστικά καιρού τις επόμενες 10 μέρες θα αυξηθεί η υψηλή θερμοκρασία 2-3 βαθμούς, όπως επίσης το ίδιο και η χαμηλή... Εδώ στο ύπαιθρο βέβαια τα χρώματα και οι μυρωδιές της Άνοιξης ήδη φαίνονται έντονα ακόμα και με τις μικρές αστάθειες του καιρού...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα μικρούλια μου βγήκαν σήμερα να απολαύσουν τον ήλιο!!! 

Ο τζουτζούκος μου  :Love0020: 







και η τρέλλα, γιατί πουλί δεν είναι....200 λήψεις για να βγουν 5 σωστές φωτογραφίες!! 





ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι κάνει σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία  ::

----------


## xrisam

Ω...Τι κατακόρυφο είναι αυτό? :eek:

----------


## sakismip

Πανέμορφα είναι μπράβο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιας και πλέον στην παρέα υπάρχει και το τρίο της καταστροφής είπα να αλλάξω το όνομα του θέματος μου σε κάτι πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό! 

Καιρός λοιπόν να ανανεώσουμε λίγο το θέμα με νέες φωτογραφίες και των 5 ζουζουνιών μου  :Love0020: 

Το ζευγαράκι μου, πολύ εντυπωσιασμένο από ένα περιστέρι που πέταξε  ::  : 








και τα τρία μικρά ζεμπράκια που χαλάνε τον κόσμο από τις φωνές τους  ::  

Όταν τα είχα πάρει δεν είχαν συνηθίσει πολύ την ανθρώπινη παρουσία, το διάστημα όμως που τα έχω άρχισαν να συνηθίζουν και έρχονται κοντά μου και με παρατηρούν!  :Big Grin: 








Αυτά τα πέντε πλάσματα, αν και μια σταλιά, έχουν το δικό τους τρόπο να τρυπώνουν μέσα στην καρδιά μου και να μένουν εκεί για πάντα. Δεν θα άλλαζα κανένα τους για τίποτα στον κόσμο  :Love0034:  :Love0034:  :Love0034:  

ΥΓ: Με έπιασαν οι συναισθηματισμοί βραδιάτικα  :: 

και δύο μικρά βιντεάκια από σήμερα το πρωί!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πόσο όμορφα και ευτυχισμένα είναι αυτά τα ζουζούνια ? 
Να τα χαίρεσαι Κωνσταντίνα μου !
Μπράβο για κάθε προσπάθεια και για κάθε ευκαιρία ευτυχίας που δίνεις σε όλα ... 
 :Happy0064:

----------


## xrisam

Παραδεισοζουζουνάκια!!! Πλάσματακια μια σταλιά με ιδιαίτερη χάρη!!!

----------


## gordon

είναι πανέμορφα !!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λόγω κάποιων εργασιών στις κλούβες τα μικρά θα μείνουν 1-2 μέρες όλα μαζί σε 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα! Τα πάνε πάρα πολύ καλά και δεν μαλώνουν, γεγονός που με παραξένεψε αρχικά! 

Ευκαιρία για μένα λοιπόν να βγάλω φωτογραφίες κοντινές και ομαδικές!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Μπράβο βρε συ Φίλη !!! 
Έχεις κάνει ένα καταπληκτικό σμήνος !! 
Δείχνουν ευτυχισμένα !*  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## xrisam

Καλε τι χαρούμενα πουλάκια είναι τούτα? :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi: 

Μαλλον του αρεσει που είναι όλα μαζί.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βλέπω έχω καιρό να ανανεώσω το θέμα με τα ζεμπροζουζούνια μου!!! 

Μιας και έγιναν λίγες αλλαγές στα ζευγάρια (δράματα στην κλούβα, χωρισμοί-καυγάδες, Μεξικάνικο σήριαλ το κάναμε! χαααχαααχαα), είπα να σας δείξω τα τελικά ζευγάρια που έχω δημιουργήσει και πιστεύω πως έχουν δέσει πολύ! 

Το πρώτο ζευγαράκι μας είναι ο Μίλτος και η Ελούν (ναι ναι η Ελούν παλιά ήταν ζευγάρι με τον Ανζού αλλά μπήκε στη μέση άλλο θηλυκό, είπαμε είχαμε δράματα!), είναι μαζί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό σε μία εξηντάρα ζευγαρώστρα για να γνωριστούν και τα πάνε αρκετά καλά πλέον, οπότε και θα μπουν στην κλούβα μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα! 

Μεταλλάξεις: 

Μίλτος: normal gray/split chestnut flanked white και ίσως και άλλες
Ελούν: chestnut flanked white





Δεύτερο ζευγαράκι, ο Ανζού με τη Κοτομπουκίτσα (να το άτιμο θηλυκό, ήταν κεραυνοβόλος έρωτας τι να κάνουμε!), έχουν γίνει ζευγαράκι πλέον και πάνε πάντα δυο-δυο παντού!

Μεταλλάξεις: 

Ανζού: normal gray και ίσως γίνουν εμφανείς και άλλες αν βγάλει νεοσσούς κάποια στιγμή
Κοτομπουκιά: normal gray/ split black cheek 





Το τρίτο ζευγαράκι, πολύ αγαπημένο και δεμένο από την αρχή που τα πήρα, πάνε επίσης παντού μαζί, ο Ερμής και η Άρτεμις! 

Μεταλλάξεις: 

Ερμής: pied
Άρτεμις: pied





και τα τρία ζευγάρια είναι δεμένα μεταξύ τους καθώς δεν μαδάει το ένα το άλλο (ενώ η Ελούν όσο ήταν με τον Ανζού τον είχε ξεπουπουλιάσει, γιαυτό μόλις βρήκε άλλο θηλυκό ο καημένος την παράτησε χαχχαχααα) και αυτή την εβδομάδα θα γίνει μία αλλαγή στη διακόσμηση της κλούβας και θα μπουν και τα έξι μαζί. Στατιστικά θα υπάρχουν κάποια μικροκαυγαδάκια μέχρι να αποφασίσουν τις θέσεις τους και την ιεραρχία και μετά θα ηρεμήσουμε! 

Αυτά τα νέα από τα ζεμπράκια, μείνετε συντονισμένοι για τα υπόλοιπα 4 πουλάκια της οικογένειας!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ariadni

Ρε συ ειναι τελεια ολα τους! Να σου ζησουν! Ο Μιλτακος ομως ειναι αδυναμια! Οταν τα βαλεις ολα μαζι βγαλε κανενα βιντεακι να τα απολαυσουμε κι μεις! Εχει πολυ πλακα το τιτιβισμα τους!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να τα παραδεισένια πουλάκια ! Τα πιο όμορφα του φόρουμ ...  :: 
Μίλταρε άρχονταααααααα την κέρδισες την πριγκίπισσα !  :Love0020: 

Πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημένα Κωνσταντίνα ! 
Σε ευχαριστώ που τον φροντίζεις τον Μιλτάκο τόσο καλά !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

υ.γ. Η Κοτομπουκιά μοιάζει σαν να έχει τον Ανζού " σήκω πάνω κάτσε κάτω " με το βλέμμα που έχει , χαχαχαχα

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφα και περιποημενα τα πουλακια σου οπως παντα!!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Aμαν διαζύγιο Ελούν-Ανζού!!! :eek:  :eek:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άστα Χρύσα περάσαμε δύσκολα....Φάγαμε πολύ παγωτό και είδαμε ρομαντικές ταινίες με την Ελούν για να ξεπεράσει το σοκ! Χαχαχχαχαχαχαχαα  ::  Ευτυχώς ήρθε ο λεβέντης από την Κρήτη και την κέρδισε!

----------


## xrisam

> Άστα Χρύσα περάσαμε δύσκολα....Φάγαμε πολύ παγωτό και είδαμε ρομαντικές ταινίες με την Ελούν για να ξεπεράσει το σοκ! Χαχαχχαχαχαχαχαα  Ευτυχώς ήρθε ο λεβέντης από την Κρήτη και την κέρδισε!


 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  Μου πας και τα σκέφτεσαι!!!!

Μου κάνει όμως εντύπωση δεν είναι μονογαμικά, μπορεί δηλαδή και στην φύση μετά απο χρόνια να διαλέξουν ένα άλλο ταίρι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στη φύση έχουν να διαλέξουν ανάμεσα από πολλά πουλάκια για να βρουν το τελικό τους ταίρι. Όταν όμως τα φέρνουμε σε επαφή, κάνουμε εμείς την επιλογή για εκείνα και μπορεί να μην είναι η κατάλληλη! Γι'αυτό έχουμε ζευγάρι όχι απόλυτα συμβατό με καυγαδάκια, μαδήματα κάποιες φορές και δύσκολη αναπαραγωγή! 

Τώρα όμως έκαναν την επιλογή μόνα τους αφού είχαν να διαλέξουν ανάμεσα σε 3 πτηνά του αντίθετου φύλου και σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω να ταιριάζω και τα μελλοντικά μου ζευγάρια με αυτό τον τρόπο! Έτσι έχουμε πιο επιτυχημένα, ταιριαστά ζουζούνια και λογικά μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία στην αναπαραγωγή τους!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## xrisam

Oπότε πλεον φίλοι το πρώην αντρόγυνο!!! ::

----------


## blackmailer

Α ρε μίλταρε!!!  λεβέντη μου εσύ!!! καλούς απογόνους και καλή συμβίωση σε όλα τα ζευγαράκια σου Κων/να....

----------


## kostas0206

Κωνσταντινα πανεμορφα ολα τα μικρα σου!  :wink: 
Αν και αδυναμια εχω στα piedακια!  :: 

Πωπω ελειπα καιρο και εγιναν πολλες αλλαγες βλεπω!  ::

----------


## WhiteFace

Κωνσταντινα απιστευτα τα μικρα ειναι πολυ ομορφα !

----------

